# I am confused



## Mike the Broom (Dec 5, 2012)

After joining this forum,about a month ago,and reading hundreds of posts i cannot see why any one would work for these Nationals/regionals I went to a chamber of commerece meeting where i met a couple of people in the Real Estate business and a few contractors.I offered my services to them and bingo we have done twelve jobs for three different companys already,my terms are simple, after the job is done payment is due.I am doing trash outs for $25.00 a yard With a six yard minimum,I have been paid for every job we have done,A little extra i throw in We preasure wash the entrance door way and side walk up to the door they love it.Who needs the B/S with the Nationals?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If you can get it, go for it.!


Its not always available in all areas like that.


I've been to many chamber meetings. 

I got one guy's house and his restaurant property maintenance work. 
Thats nice, but it doesn't work the same for every one.
Obviously you were in the right place at the right time.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> If you can get it, go for it.!
> 
> 
> Its not always available in all areas like that.
> ...


Stop being negative Paul. Lol.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not negative, I'm realistic.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your debris minimum is a good idea. I've had many an order in years past where the debris totals didn't cover the cost of disposal or labor.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Mike The Broom....I believe that is what most refer to as "growing you business"
We also have started to move our business model towards private parties and organizations outside the PP industry....
It will be a bit before the nationals find out just how bad they cut their own throats by low-balling the fees in the quest to be the best asset management company in the nation....as the saying goes...
You get what you pay for....
Sooner or later they will have to pay for what we need to get what they want.....


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I'm sure part of it depends on where you live, the nationals tend to have one size fits all pricing. So in North Dakota where you can dump a 15 yd trailer for like $40 its easy to do $25/yd. It costs me about $15/yd to dispose of standard debris here before fuel and labor and discount.


----------



## Mike the Broom (Dec 5, 2012)

*Cover the costs*



GTX63 said:


> Your debris minimum is a good idea. I've had many an order in years past where the debris totals didn't cover the cost of disposal or labor.


Well Its like ordering a slice of pizza and asking for a delivery it caint be done.If i do not get 150.00 for two men and a truck I will be out of business before I can say OBAMA.


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

Maybe ask obama tfor subsidies, he likes to give out money from what Ive seen :thumbsup:


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

Mike the Broom said:


> Well Its like ordering a slice of pizza and asking for a delivery it caint be done.If i do not get 150.00 for two men and a truck I will be out of business before I can say OBAMA.



$150 for two guys and a truck doesn't net much after you break it down---That is if your running a legitimate business with GL, WC, Com Auto Ins. 
Figure in you and your guys wages + fuel, maintenance, dump fees, etc.
You might break even......


----------



## Mike the Broom (Dec 5, 2012)

MNP&P said:


> $150 for two guys and a truck doesn't net much after you break it down---That is if your running a legitimate business with GL, WC, Com Auto Ins.
> Figure in you and your guys wages + fuel, maintenance, dump fees, etc.
> You might break even......


 Ok well may be you are confused no punt intended,The $150.00 minimum is so that number one, I have a lower price then the large franchise junk haulers have a little marketing tool that works well,number two sending out a truck and doing 3-4 small trash removals that fill up half the truck
and generates $450.00 is not to bad,by the way in South Florida I can dump my 15 yard trailer for $75.00 and number three, the minimum is just that, our minimum that very rarely stays at that price.by the way i carry
E&O insurance that you did not mention maybe you dont know what that is ask around you may learn something.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Mike the Broom said:


> by the way i carry
> E&O insurance that you did not mention maybe you dont know what that is ask around you may learn something.


My guess is that he doesn't have it. I don't. It costs too much and there is no need for it for the scope of work I do.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

E+0 ins is a complete joke if you really understand it


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

david said:


> E+0 ins is a complete joke if you really understand it


Explain your understanding of E&O sir. The way it's been explained to me by a professional who wasn't selling it to me but suggested it, it makes perfect sense to me. I find most people who don't like it it's due to the pricing or why they must claim all income they earn on it. But shiiiiet, it's insurance. Nobody likes paying for it until you need it.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Explain your understanding of E&O sir. The way it's been explained to me by a professional who wasn't selling it to me but suggested it, it makes perfect sense to me. I find most people who don't like it it's due to the pricing or why they must claim all income they earn on it. But shiiiiet, it's insurance. Nobody likes paying for it until you need it.


My agent told me that E&O insurance would be as usefull to me as motorcycle insurance (I do not own a motorcycle). 

He said if I did get it and a claim was made against it that the claim was either in error or plain fraud because all I do is mow grass, maids and haul trash.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> My agent told me that E&O insurance would be as usefull to me as motorcycle insurance (I do not own a motorcycle).
> 
> He said if I did get it and a claim was made against it that the claim was either in error or plain fraud because all I do is mow grass, maids and haul trash.


I believe it's more for the damage reporting side of properties. Do you fill out inspection reports, damage reporting, etc?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I believe it's more for the damage reporting side of properties. Do you fill out inspection reports, damage reporting, etc?


I do not do any of this officially (no forms or paperwork), but if I see issues when I am at a property I report them so the appropriate people can be sent to assess the situation.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I do not do any of this officially (no forms or paperwork), but if I see issues when I am at a property I report them so the appropriate people can be sent to assess the situation.


Not sure who you do work for, but for example, SG, MCS, 5Bro, etc all require a damage report to be filled out electronically, noting all damages on the property(fire, flood, mold, water, roof, vandalism, etc.). Particularly on P&P properties there is a liability involved if you miss reporting something, similar to a home inspector missing something when a homeowner is buying a house. That's where E&O would come in. I assume home inspectors are supposed to have E&O as well. 

I had it as a real estate agent when I used to be one, as well. Only incident I was involved with, was when a listing agent accepted two offers on a property(I was one of the buyers agents). My buyer ended up sueing the listing agent, and his E&O paid out $5k.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Gypso, 

No disrespect but you either have an ignorant insurance agent OR one that does not understand the preservation business. I hope its the latter.

If he/she would like to learn the reasoning behind the importance of E&O just shoot me a p.m. and I can help them.


----------

